# Brisket Omelet-1 way to use leftover brisket



## tbrtt1 (Feb 23, 2016)

I do all sorts of things with leftover brisket. I love to freeze what is not eaten after a few days and use it for a batch of chili. Tacos, wraps, sammiches, all good stuff. But this is one of my very favorite things to use it for. 

Texmex style brisket omelet. Chopped brisket wrapped omelet topped off with a quasi enchilada/rancheros sauce, onions and some grated cheese. 

The sauce is a quick throw together: heat some oil in a pan and add ground cumin and chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, Mexican oregano. Sauté for a couple minutes then add some flour and incorporate. Then slowly add chicken or beef stock with a wisk until it coats the back of a spoon, or maybe tad bit thicker, since I add some Rotel tomato and that adds some liquid. Salt and pepper to taste. Don't ask for quantities cause I didn't and don't typically measure this quick throw together sauce. 

I eat these for any meal. Lots of protein, to say the least. 

This is a big plate this is on. I had 4 eggs left in the egg carton so when ahead and used them all. The omelet is damn near the size of my forearm!













IMG_4306.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Feb 23, 2016


















IMG_4307.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Feb 23, 2016


















IMG_4308.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Feb 23, 2016


















IMG_4309.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Feb 23, 2016


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow!  I love BBQ and I love eggs!  That looks amazing!


----------



## seenred (Feb 24, 2016)

That looks great...very nicely done!  Just shows there are lots of ways to eat delicious BBQ!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## mummel (Feb 24, 2016)

What a good idea, well done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2016)

WOO HOO!!







Doesn't get much better than that!!!

Points to you!!

Al


----------

